# Now This Is How You Play An Acoustic Guitar



## Rex_Bael (28/5/14)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## devdev (28/5/14)

Nice clip @Rex_Bael 

Have you ever seen Tommy's separated at birth twin playing guitar?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan (28/5/14)

Rex_Bael said:


>




This guy is truly amazing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xhale (28/5/14)

I see your bushy-one string and raise you mr-three-hands-make-a-plan

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (28/5/14)

Vern said:


> I see your bushy-one string and raise you mr-three-hands-make-a-plan




Yip this is the guy made famous by South Africa's own Leonard Cohen, David Kramer.


----------



## drew (28/5/14)

Rex_Bael said:


>




*Goosebumps*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev (28/5/14)

Vern said:


> I see your bushy-one string and raise you mr-three-hands-make-a-plan



That's insane! Some people are so talented. Really makes me feel useless

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (28/5/14)

Rex_Bael said:


>




just amazing talent

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hein510 (28/5/14)

Rex_Bael said:


>



Nice, this is probably the only guy I've heard do harmonics on a acoustic next to Van Halen, my old bands guitarist also played like this but could never get the harmonics right, electric was a different story, squeel master.


----------



## TylerD (29/5/14)

Awesome stuff!
Here is Seasick Steve with his home made electric!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rex_Bael (4/6/14)

Another seriously talented guy:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (4/6/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> Another seriously talented guy:




This guy is surely a talented basker - really enjoyed his "modern flamenco" style


----------

